
Google argues the Huawei ban would hurt its Android monopoly - notlukesky
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/report-google-argues-the-huawei-ban-would-hurt-its-android-monopoly/
======
NotPaidToPost
If Huawei, and then more generally Chinese manufacturers, move away from
Android then by the numbers Android will become SamsungOS, and then die when
Samsung starts replacing Android for the Chinese market.

